# [Aufbauthread] Spider 275c



## Vicious6circle (23. Januar 2021)

Da mir mein alter Hobel zu klein war und ich seit ca. 1Jahr auf der Suche nach einem mir zusagenden 27,5" Bike bin (mittlerweile gibt's ja echt fast nur noch 29er) habe ich nun endlich etwas gefunden und freu mich auf die erste Runde.  Aufgrund eines erst letztens verheilten Bruchs im Sprunggelenk bleibt auch noch etwas Zeit für den genüsslichen Aufbau


----------



## emizneo (25. Januar 2021)

Schaut gut aus, welches Modell ist das 2020? Welchen Dämpfer verbaust du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vicious6circle (25. Januar 2021)

Das Spider wird nicht mehr gebaut. Ist von 2016/2017. Der Rahmen scheint aber wie neu. Der Vorbesitzer wollte ihn selbst aufbauen, kam aber nie dazu. 
Dämpfer wird ein Fox dps evol. 
Gabel eine 34er Performance. Letztere ist vom alten Bike. Generell wird vieles vom alten Bike übernommen. ZB auch die Shimano Slx 675 (Tip top bremse ohne Fading. Gefällt mir sogar besser als die xt an meinem HT).


----------



## Vicious6circle (28. Januar 2021)

Soooo, das nervigste (Züge innen verlegen) ist geschafft. ;P Auch das Headset und das Innenlager sind sauber verpresst.
Leider konnte ich den Dämpfer nicht verbauen da der Vorbesitzer eine Buchse verbaut hatte die ich nicht entfernt bekommen hab. Spezialwerkzeug ist aber geordert. Und leider ist der Gabel Schaft meiner 34 zu kurz  ... Einbau eines neuen bei mrc Trading ist bereits geordert.

Morgen werden die Bremsen noch entlüftet und die Züge gekürzt.


----------



## Vicious6circle (30. Januar 2021)

Dämpfer sitzt dann Mal auch und als kleines Gimmik die selbstgedruckte Umwerferabdeckung


----------



## Vicious6circle (5. Februar 2021)

Gabel kam heute zurück mit langem Schaft. Ging äußerst schnell bei mrc!
Morgen wird das Bike fertiggestellt 🥳


----------



## Vicious6circle (6. Februar 2021)

So, fertig und fahrbereit 😁. Das Unwetter morgen kommt leider zum absolut schlechtesten Zeitpunkt...


----------



## chost (7. Februar 2021)

Sieht  gut aus 👍👍👍

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Vicious6circle (14. Februar 2021)

Gestern Mal ne kurze Ausfahrt bei -4C° gemacht. Die Geo ist genial und das Bike super bequem. Bin auf die ersten Abfahrten mit Geschwindigkeit gespannt. Bei dem Wetter ist Vollgas = Hohe Crashgefahr 😬


----------



## emizneo (16. Februar 2021)

Vicious6circle schrieb:


> Gestern Mal ne kurze Ausfahrt bei -4C° gemacht. Die Geo ist genial und das Bike super bequem. Bin auf die ersten Abfahrten mit Geschwindigkeit gespannt. Bei dem Wetter ist Vollgas = Hohe Crashgefahr 😬
> Anhang anzeigen 1207459


Wenn du noch mehr Vortrieb willst und nicht zu grobes Geläuf befährst bau mal auf 115mm um. Dann fährt es sich bald wie ein Race Fully.
Ich nutze meins mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und in der 130er Einstellung auch mal im Bikepark!


----------



## null-2wo (16. Februar 2021)

schönes teil isses geworden! haste das bike mal an ne waage gehängt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vicious6circle (17. Februar 2021)

emizneo schrieb:


> Wenn du noch mehr Vortrieb willst und nicht zu grobes Geläuf befährst bau mal auf 115mm um. Dann fährt es sich bald wie ein Race Fully.
> Ich nutze meins mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und in der 130er Einstellung auch mal im Bikepark!


Die 115er Einstellung werde ich definitiv noch testen wenn ich Mal alles soweit Ordentlich auf mich justiert hab. Im Moment finde ich den Vortrieb auch so bei den 130mm echt ordentlich. Vor allem beim Dämpfer in Mittelposition.



null-2wo schrieb:


> schönes teil isses geworden! haste das bike mal an ne waage gehängt?


Laut Körperwaage 13.2 kg.
Der Rahmen selbst hatte 2.8kg (ohne Dämpfer,ohne Headset, mit altem Innenlager).
Würde gerne noch unter die 13 kg kommen aber müsste Mal schauen wie.

Freue mich jetzt erstmal auf die nächste Tour 😁


Einziges Manko bis jetzt am Rahmen: Die Wasserflasche passt nur sehr knapp in den Halter. Man erkennt aber dass der Halter noch etwas Platz nach unten hat. Da werde ich einfach Mal neue Löcher in den Halter Bohren. Ansonsten muss ich auf Flaschen mit kleineren Volumen umsteigen da ich sonst den Dämpferhebel nicht ordentlich bedienen kann.


----------



## emizneo (17. Februar 2021)

Vicious6circle schrieb:


> Die 115er Einstellung werde ich definitiv noch testen wenn ich Mal alles soweit Ordentlich auf mich justiert hab. Im Moment finde ich den Vortrieb auch so bei den 130mm echt ordentlich. Vor allem beim Dämpfer in Mittelposition.
> 
> 
> Laut Körperwaage 13.2 kg.
> ...


Fährst du vorn 130 oder 140mm?


----------



## Vicious6circle (17. Februar 2021)

emizneo schrieb:


> Fährst du vorn 130 oder 140mm?


130er Gabel


----------



## Vicious6circle (6. März 2021)

Nach mehreren Ausfahrten bin ich absolut begeistert vom Spider. Habe heute Mal eine längere Tour gemacht und den Hinterbau auf 115mm umgebaut. 
Wow! Das Bike hat super Vortrieb, wippt kaum im offenen Modus und fühlt sich super verspielt an. Da vermisse ich den Twinlock meines alten Sparks nicht. 😁


----------

